# My New humble XD....



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I picked up my XD45 acp yesterday. It's pretty ordinary so far but... like I said I just got it yesterday, give me a time... :smt028


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Congrats!

I got to shoot propellerheads xd .45 on Friday and It is a great shooting pistol, very low recoil for a polymer .45... well for any .45 for that matter.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

Congrdulation's on your new XD Rustycompass!
I am approaching 4000 rounds through my XD45 Tactical & it get's better with each range session.
I had my local gunsmith do a trigger job when it was new.
He did a fanstic job but I don't know if it was really necessary. I think that if I had to do it over again I would wait untill I shot it enough to break it in before I changed anything. Probably after 500 round's. 
Enjoy your new XD!!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

kansas45 said:


> Congrdulation's on your new XD Rustycompass!
> I am approaching 4000 rounds through my XD45 Tactical


Thanks man, I appreicate it. Can I ask ya a few questions about yours...? 
Have you had any problems with your xd45? 
What "mods" have you made to your trigger?
Have you made any other mods?

Thanks alot for sharing.

And Max, thanx for your input too....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*A Winner.*

Rusty I think you are going to like this one real well. My son in law bought one last week at the gun show in Orlando and man that thing is a shooter. Between him, me and a friend of his in two outings, we have put about 500rds through it. It doesn't care for my reloads yet. I think they are a little to long. On WW box that thing hasn't missed a beat. That's 230gr hard ball.
Good luck with her.:mrgreen:


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*You Will Like*



rustycompass said:


> Thanks man, I appreicate it. Can I ask ya a few questions about yours...?
> Have you had any problems with your xd45?
> What "mods" have you made to your trigger?
> Have you made any other mods?
> ...


Rusty,
I have the 4 and the 5"--when I first got them it was with the thought of sending it for a trigger job as we have an XD9 also that is a few years old and the trigger is not real great...however after a couple of range go's of a few 100 rounds each--the 45 really don't need a trigger job--I dropped some bright site paint on the sights and they are good to go--
Baldy,
The XD45 like a bit of a hot load,about midway to max-to just under max--OAL seems to like just under--I have some 185 and 200 masterblaster's loaded to try out--hope tomorrow--they both have digested all factory loads we have thrown at them but did balk on some lighter reloads.

Ron


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Rusty I think you are going to like this one real well. Good luck with her.:mrgreen:


Hey Baldy, how goes it? 
Thanks for the good news, nice to hear good reviews. I confess...I've haven't been a fan of the "POLY~GUNS" until as of late. Over the last year... now I have a couple, steel was always the way to go for me.
But I 've hearing good things about the xd 45.... read as much as I could find, talked to folks that had one & shot one @ the range...and I was sold.
I figured 14 rounds of 45acp = good home defense.... & a mossberg thrown in there for good measure :yawinkle:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new gun!


----------



## SgtRich (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new XD!

Like Ronnie J, I had originally planned on sending my XD-45 ACP Service Model for a trigger job but, after shooting a few hundred rounds through it, it's not going anywhere. The trigger is just fine for my purposes.

After having shot 1911's for years, the XD has become my new daily CCW.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanx Denny....

Thanx Sarge, wow that says alot to me that you switched from your 1911 to your XD for CCW. I currently when I do carry it's a 1911.....:smt017
As always I appreciate the input, ya can learn something everyday in here....:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ron I think you are 100% right and I am going to work up some today.
Rusty I think you will still fine you 1911's a little easier to carry. I just got a scandium S&W 41/4' barrel and you don't even know it's there after a few mintues.
It's a shooter Rusty enjoy.:smt068


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sweet! I have to get myself one of those someday.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do U know if only the slide has the melonite finish, or do the pins (in the frame) and the grip safety have it as well?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Do U know if only the slize has the melonite finish, or do the pins (in the frame) and the grip safety have it as well?


 As for the slide...it's the matte black coating of some sort....as for the "actual term"....? I'd be lying if I said I knew it had a melonite finish.
Yes, it is constructed with a grip safety... :smt017 is that a strange question or is it just me...? I say that only cuz you can see that they are made with a grip safety.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The slide on the 45's have a finish called Melonite - not to dissimiliar to tennifer.

But, I wanted to know if that same finish is on the other metal parts of the gun - the pins in the frame and on the grip safety


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> The slide on the 45's have a finish called Melonite - not to dissimiliar to tennifer.
> 
> But, I wanted to know if that same finish is on the other metal parts of the gun - the pins in the frame and on the grip safety


 Ok now I understand.... I didn't remember that term from the articles about the XD. Hummmm, Melonite...? Thanks I have some knowledge of guns but it seems I learn something everyday. :mrgreen:
And yes the pins & safety appear to have the same finish.
I read your post all wrong, I've had my 2 yr old boy ALL day & my brain is toast.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*The BREAK Down*



Shipwreck said:


> The slide on the 45's have a finish called Melonite - not to dissimiliar to tennifer.
> 
> But, I wanted to know if that same finish is on the other metal parts of the gun - the pins in the frame and on the grip safety


I saw a post some time back on the break down of the two finishes and ended up they are the same finish -just different names by different companies. The listing was by a Springfield custom shop employee so I understood.
RJ


----------

